# Electrode conductor routing for duplex service change.



## Funkyjunk (Sep 29, 2010)

I am upgrading a service for a 2 family dwelling. Service conductors will be in a single overhead mast to a gutter where they will tap to 2 single meter housings then from there to their respective disconnects. 

I am assuming it is ok to run 1 grounding electrode (and 1 conductor) and 1 bond for the water pipe. If this is correct how should the electrode conductor for each be ran?

Should I put a terminal block in the gutter to run to the ground rod to and then jump to each meter and then to the mains? Must it be continuous?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Funkyjunk said:


> I am upgrading a service for a 2 family dwelling. Service conductors will be in a single overhead mast to a gutter where they will tap to 2 single meter housings then from there to their respective disconnects.
> 
> I am assuming it is ok to run 1 grounding electrode (and 1 conductor) and 1 bond for the water pipe. If this is correct how should the electrode conductor for each be ran?
> 
> Should I put a terminal block in the gutter to run to the ground rod to and then jump to each meter and then to the mains? Must it be continuous?


 


The GEC will have to terminate to the grounded conductor at the first disconnecting means. So, for you, that means (2) GEC's.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

250.64(c).


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

You could also run it to the gutter and size it based on 250.66...


----------



## Funkyjunk (Sep 29, 2010)

ok, so do i need 2 ground rods or just one with 2 clamps? If there is 1 water main do i only need to bond it to one of the systems or both? Kinda confusing. 

Does any of this change if I decide to use a 2 gang meter cab?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Funkyjunk said:


> ok, so do i need 2 ground rods or just one with 2 clamps? .........



You only need one if you have 25 ohms resistance or less.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

If the water is in the ground 10 feet or more you must use it as an electrode and supplemented by a rod electrode. If you can't prove 25 ohms or less, use a second ground rod. Yes, BOND the other water system to your ge system.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

NolaTigaBait said:


> If the water is in the ground 10 feet or more you must use it as an electrode and supplemented by a rod electrode.



Try telling that to Rich...:jester::laughing:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> Try telling that to Rich...:jester::laughing:


I'm not even going there:no:... There are several different ways to do this...You need to figures which is the easiest/most economical for you...Badger has a nice illustration about this from the handbook...maybe he would be so kind as to post it.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Our system is primary GEC sized to your riser , to first disco, bug off w/ GEC sized to disco to second disco. same w/ #6 for ground rod, both disco's


----------



## Murphy (Dec 10, 2009)

also a single ground rod is almost never enough to make 25ohms to earth. Infact some manufacturers recomend using two of the rods and spacing them double the length of the rod to obtain less than 25 ohms.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Murphy said:


> also a single ground rod is almost never enough to make 25ohms to earth. Infact some manufacturers recomend using two of the rods and spacing them double the length of the rod to obtain less than 25 ohms.


Does your POCO require cu clad ground rods?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Murphy said:


> also a single ground rod is almost never enough to make 25ohms to earth. Infact some manufacturers recomend using two of the rods and spacing them double the length of the rod to obtain less than 25 ohms.


Depending on the soil you could space them 100' apart and not get 25 ohms with even 5 rods or more. There is truth to spacing them twice the length of the rod- thus an 8' rod would be better served 16' from the other rod, but getting 25 ohms would be impossible in many areas. You would never get it in NC.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Depending on the soil you could space them 100' apart and not get 25 ohms with even 5 rods or more. There is truth to spacing them twice the length of the rod- thus an 8' rod would be better served 16' from the other rod, but getting 25 ohms would be impossible in many areas. You would never get it in NC.


You know , that is really very interesting about the North Carolina soil. Lightning does not strike there very much because it has no where to go.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> You know , that is really very interesting about the North Carolina soil. Lightning does not strike there very much because it has no where to go.


 

You are an amazing person:no:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> You are an amazing person:no:


I've told myself that many times...thanks.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> You would never get it in NC.




In some areas of the three counties we work mostly your lucky if you can even drive a ground rod.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> You know , that is really very interesting about the North Carolina soil. Lightning does not strike there very much because it has no where to go.




Tell that to my dads garage that got hit a few weeks ago....:laughing:


----------

